# Has anyone tried Nuroplex for epilepsy?



## Dustywoo (Aug 5, 2013)

My dog has has three fits now. Between first and second, 21 days, between second and third 63 Days, last one was nine days ago. I'm wondering about giving Nuroplex a try before going down the drug route.
I would appreciate our thoughts,bcomments and experience please.


----------



## sillybilly (Feb 1, 2014)

Dustywoo said:


> My dog has has three fits now. Between first and second, 21 days, between second and third 63 Days, last one was nine days ago. I'm wondering about giving Nuroplex a try before going down the drug route.
> I would appreciate our thoughts,bcomments and experience please.


Hi Dustywoo,
Just came upon this site and saw your post about Nuroplex. Did you go with the Nuroplex or the drug route. We have unfortunately just gone down the drug road as our beautiful boy had 6 seizures in 33 hours. This is the result of having them on and off for approx 4 years.
Like you we couldn't find any info about Nuroplex. So would appreciate any information.
Thanks


----------



## Trinity's mum (Jun 4, 2015)

Dustywoo said:


> My dog has has three fits now. Between first and second, 21 days, between second and third 63 Days, last one was nine days ago. I'm wondering about giving Nuroplex a try before going down the drug route.
> I would appreciate our thoughts,bcomments and experience please.


Hi There, my beautiful girl Trinity had her first seizure the week that she turned ten last November, we were really hesitant about doing the traditional drug therapy after doing alot of research. I came across Allergic Pet and Nuroplex while researching and placed a order. She continued to have a seizure every month but we noticed a reduction in the severity so we would increase her dose. I am very pleased to say that Trinity has been seizure free since March 18th and a much happier girl. I would strongly recommend giving it a go. I just wish it was available in Australia!!! Good Luck!!!


----------

